# custom boot fit



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Just take your boots to a shop that has a heat molder...they should mold it for free, but don't forget to buy some shit while you're there to thank them.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

hahaha alright thanks. but my chances of finding a shop that has a 
heat molder are probably in like a sports chalet or big 5 or something
like that right?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ABB is a crock of shit, any shop with ABB is a shop that paid I want to say something like 1,500 bucks to get that title and then train your guys to make insta print footbeds. Means jack shit. Also you don't need them heat molded unless you bought a boot thats smaller than what you're even sized for. Put those suckers on your feet walk around in them a couple hours a day in the house till the season starts and you're golden.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

hahaha awesome. thanks alot man!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Im right there with you avenger! Snowboard boots are made to mold to your foot. Put'em on and walk around. Hell, strap in and jump off your couch. The more you wear them the faster they will mold.


----------

